# Review 2010 DC Scout BOA



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This is my short review of my new boots, the 2010 DC Scout BOA. To start off, let me just say, I have not ridden many different pairs of boots. I have owned K2 Clicker boots, some Liquid Step In Boots, and some Heelside boots. That being said, these new DC boots blow any of the other ones I have had experience with right out of the water. When I bought these boots I tried on several different pairs in the store. For my feet the DC was the best fit. The fact that they were BOA was only an afterthought for me. Comfort and no heel lift were my big selling points. This boot provides both of those in a nice mid flex boot. They are softer than any boot I have ever owned, but still rigid enough that they don't feel too flexy when bombing the hill. As for the BOA system, all I can say is it works the way it's advertised. Super easy to put on, and super easy to take off. No pressure points for me but I could see where others may have problems. Like anything, try them on before you buy. Anyway, the break in process has begun and is moving along quite nicely. I'm stoked to ride these boots more and I will update if anything about them changes for me. Hope this helps someone out somewhere. Oh, and I'll put some pics up after I get home from work today.


----------

